# Slide Out Rail Brackets



## bobeileen (Oct 10, 2012)

The rear slide out rails on our 23krs kept falling off when our bed was out.
We had the original brackets modified.

If you are interested in having this done for you contact:


----------



## Brad11 (Dec 4, 2014)

I tried this mod and it broke the spring hook as soon as I extended the slide out.

Is there a heavy duty steel "not cast" bracket I can order?

There is no way the awning bracket is designed to hold all that weight.. :angry:

Come on Keystone...do you have a "good" fix for this?


----------

